# Anyone use Projector Lamp Source?



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I usually use bulbs.com for replacements but they are out of stock on my lamp so I started looking around to see what is available. I came across this site that has great prices and they guarantee that the lamps the sell are genuine and not knock offs. They also have the longest warranty on lamps I have ever seen. They warranty them for 1 year which is twice as long as the best warranty that I have seen on these. Has anyone done business with them or have any info on them good or bad? Here is the company, http://www.googleadservices.com/pag..._sacat=0&nm=19&is=766x235&nx=70&ny=7&clkt=267


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

I've seen them but didn't pull the trigger. There are so many places that use part of the OEM to make the lamp (the housing might be different etc). I bought a replacement lamp for our Toshiba to save $ and the housing didn't have a full glass 'front' so if the lamp blows (which they could do and will do) the bulb shards would end up all inside the rest of the TV so that one was not used and we ordered it, as we had in the past, directly from Toshiba. For my Sony PJ - I've purchased from AVS with no issues - this last time I ordered from Pureland Supply and the only negative is it didn't come with a replacement filter.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks, I did check Pureland but my lamp was out of stock there also.


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

I see you're in Worcester, MA! I spent my first 30+ years in central MA - last few in Wormtown before moving to CA than now living in Nashvegas, TN.

Have you tried AVS for a price/stock?


----------

